# Blue Freedom Puppy vs. Blue Freedom for lg. breed adult dogs?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I switched my pup to Blue Freedom (grain-free, chicken recipe) kibble, when I got her at 9 wks. and she is doing really well on it, great poops, nice coat, etc. She is now 4 months old.
BUT-Blue also has a Freedom (also grain-free, chicken recipe) for large breed adults. (Which also happens to be less expensive.)
Does anyone see any glaring reason why I couldn't switch her to the adult formula now?
Would someone please look at the ingredients and let me know what you think?

http://bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/freedom

Thanks so much!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

It looks like it's a maintenance food, I'm by no means a food expert but don't think it would be best to put a large breed growing puppy on an adult maintenance food.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Depends on how old she is now and the ratios of the protein, calcium, and phosphorous. So I looked them up for the adult chicken formula.


*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 26.0% min Crude Fat 14.0% min Crude Fiber 7.0% max Moisture 10.0% max Calcium 1.0% min Phosphorous 0.9% min Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.25% min Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 2.5% min L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg min Chondroitin Sulfate* 300 mg/kg min 
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO Pet Food Nutrient Profiles.
*Nutrition Statement*
Grain-Free BLUE Freedom Chicken Recipe for Large Breed Adult Dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for maintenance.


*Calorie Content* (ME Calculated, as fed):
3,400 Kcals/kg, 370 Kcals/cup
------

Can't seem to adjust the text. The puppy formula ratio's are below:

*Guaranteed Analysis*

Crude Protein 27.0% min Crude Fat 16.0% min Crude Fiber 7.0% max Moisture 10.0% max Calcium 1.3% min Phosphorous 1.0% min Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.4% min Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min DHA* 0.1% min *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO Pet Food Nutrient Profiles.
*Nutrition Statement*
Grain-Free BLUE Freedom Chicken Recipe for Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth.


*Calorie Content* (ME Calculated, as fed):
3,593 Kcals/kg, 420 Kcals/cup

------
I will let the others respond, just wanted to provide the information for the ratio's and calories.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

There are only two AAFCO nutritional profiles for dog foods - Growth and Reproduction (which is what puppy formulas need to adhere to), and Adult Maintenance (which adult and senior foods need to adhere to). You can view them here if you're interested: AAFCO Nutrient Requirements for Dogs* - keep in mind that the numbers on the chart are listed on a 'As Fed' or 'Dry Matter' basis (i.e. with the moisture removed). For a food to be labeled as 'All Life Stages' it must meet the requirements of both the 'Growth and Reproduction' as well as the 'Adult Maintenance' standards.

Nothing in the Adult formula of the Blue Freedom jumps out at me as not conforming to both standards, so it looks as though it could be labeled as an All Life Stages formula, but you may want to contact Blue Buffalo's customer support an inquire as to why it is deemed a maintenance formula and not All Life Stages ... other than the obvious - they want you to shell out more money for the puppy formula.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The puppy food may be more expensive, but it also is more calorie dense so you would not feed as much of it as you would the adult formula; or, conversely, you will have to feed more of the adult formula to make up the caloric difference.

I feed my senior dog the BB Wilderness senior dog and will probably use the wilderness puppy formula for my puppy (whenever I get it), or go to another food (like Wellness Super5 for LBP or Innova LBP..all available locally) until the puppy is an adult and switch to the wilderness adult.


----------

